# Advice needed



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

As some of you will know my wife's car was stolen over the weekend. It looks like the theives had stolen her keys when we were in the pub and knicked it. Does anyone know where I stand with the insurance. I would like to think that the insurance will payout as the car was stolen but you here of some stories where they refuse to.

All advice (knowledgable) appreciated.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

someone i know had thier van stolen from a pub car park. The took the keys out of his coat pocket as it hung on his chair.

i "think" the insurance tried to claim he was negligent in leaving the keys unsecured, but he did get paid out i'm sure.

where were the keys?


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

The keys were in the wife's bag. The trouble is we had taken our nephews and niece out and were in the "fun house" section of the pub. It was a bit manic so they could have been stolen anytime, or one of the kids could have knicked them and left them in the ball pool and the thief may have just smashed his way into the car, who knows  

We only discovered that the keys were missing when we got home that night, as I was driving and had my keys in my pocket. Just no car


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i think you will be ok, as they we stolen. There's no real proof of neglect.

just tell the insurance co as little as possible regarding ;leaving the keys unattended.

say they stole her purse a....


hold on, IF they stole them from the bag, why did'nt they take anything else?

was it defo stolen with the key?

mook


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

I honestly don't know. As I said the keys could be at the bottom of a ball pool. We haven't got the car back so we don't know. I just want to be prepared for the insurance company tomorrow.

As regards to why they didn't steal anything else, the wife's bag is the size of a postage stamp. The keys only just fit in with her purse and she had that out on the table, as I made her cough up for the drinks. I think there were only the keys in the bag. I know at one point the kids were messing with her wallet so it didn't go back in her bag until we got home. That's when she noticed the keys were missing.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

hmm, i would'nt wanna dive into the ball pool, god knows what kids do in there!!!

hopefully they will recove rit with a nice broken steering lock and you'll sleep easy


good luck



mook


----------

